# radial tunnel decompression cpt code



## Barbs63 (Sep 17, 2018)

Hi everyone, 
Which code 64722 or 64708 best describes radial tunnel decompression at the forearm?
Anyone have reasons for either, suggestions. opinions accepted
thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## Orthocoderpgu (Sep 18, 2018)

*64708 has a location in the description*

I would say in your case 64708 because its for a major specified peripheral nerve.

64722 does not state a location such as peripheral. Code 64708 fits best.


----------

